# Model Grass on O gauge wooden roller coaster



## Ibanez (May 5, 2016)

Hey you guys, I'm sorry for the annoyance here, but I'm an owner of a CoasterDynamix Big Dipper. Here is their website: http://www.coasterdynamix.com/ Here is a link to the model I own: http://www.coasterdynamix.com/collections/classix/products/big-dipper 

Here are photos of my actual model:


















So, I'm wanting to add some grass to the base of the model like I see on the railways to this model. It is O scale, and made of birch wood. (O Gauge, 1/48th) (The model works the exact same way as a real roller coaster, pulled up to the top of the lift hill by an electric motor, and then runs on gravity only) What would I need to do that, how do I do it, and how much would it cost? The dimensions of the model are 88 inches long, 16.5 inches wide, and 17 inches tall. Please let me know what I need to do this, how to do it, and price ranges. Thank you! (Yeah, I'm a complete newbie to this.)


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

This video should get you started. I paint the base with latex paint, apply the ground cover while it's still wet and then spray scenic cement diluted 50% with water.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site. "Annoyance"? Why do you say that?
We were just talking about their products the other day.
I guess that they don't ship this together?
Did you have to assemble this?

It sure would have been easier to add the grass before you mounted it to the base.

Is this an Oops? With a few choice words afterwards.
Maybe a little wood putty ( I am guessing it is wood?) and then touch it up with a little red paint?








What are your plans for it?
On a railroad? 
Or are you just making an amusement park.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome! I'm with Big Ed -- I don't know why anyone would consider this an annoyance. Perhaps you think that because it's not strictly a model train question.

Since you're probably not looking to create realistic terrain contours, I would skip the more complicated process suggested by Lehigh74. This is one situation that is tailor made for a grass mat. You can get them in 50x100" dimensions for about $25- 30 (MSRP -- you can find them sold at discounts in many places). Many are adhesive backed, which will make installation even simpler. If you can temporarily remove your coaster from its base, installation would take all of 5 minutes, and even cutting and fitting around the legs shouldn't be too hard.

Good luck!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would have thought you could even use Astro Turf, you know the artificial grass they use on football pitches etc. Would come on a 2m (6'6) roll.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

This calls for some tall tuffs of grass (Static grass) sprinkled around the support piers, with some gravel and bare earth. Looks like a rally neat unit and it would really look finished with the base a little more realistic. Sprinkle in some bushes. The video should have some good ideas and searching the forum for examples of static grass and ground cover should bring up some great examples. Keep asking question and post some pictures of your progress!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> This calls for some tall tuffs of grass (Static grass) sprinkled around the support piers, with some gravel and bare earth. Looks like a rally neat unit and it would really look finished with the base a little more realistic. Sprinkle in some bushes. The video should have some good ideas and searching the forum for examples of static grass and ground cover should bring up some great examples. Keep asking question and post some pictures of your progress!


You ought to change your handle to Lemongrass:laugh: Into Thai food?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, Thai food and roller coasters! I think this is just what GunRunnerJohn needs on his layout


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> I would have thought you could even use Astro Turf, you know the artificial grass they use on football pitches etc. Would come on a 2m (6'6) roll.


Cycleops, I used Astro-Turf on some of the more "rugged" areas on my layout.
Believe it or not, it comes complete with "brown" grass here and there. Gives it realism.


----------



## Ibanez (May 5, 2016)

Does anyone here have a Coasterdynamix Big Dipper station?


----------

